# contact printing light sources



## casper24 (Feb 3, 2009)

I just acquired and 8x10 camera and intend to make contact prints from the negatives.  Can anyone suggest an appropriate light source for printing that won't expose the image unevenly?  I don't have access to an enlarger.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 3, 2009)

"  I don't have access to an enlarger."

Sure you do, you've got an 8X10 enlarger.  Think it through.  

Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 3, 2009)

I use a simple 7W night light suspended about 3' above the working surface.  Exposure times run about 15 sec. using enlarging [not contact] paper.  I use this set-up for proof sheets of b&w negs.

You will run into a problem with this set-up if you are using variable contrast paper.  A night light is far 'yellower' [lower color temperature] than enlarger bulbs, so the paper will go 'soft.'  You can easily get around this by using graded papers.

There is an article on contact printing here on this site.


----------



## JC1220 (Feb 4, 2009)

Use a simple reflective clamp light with an R40 flood bulb suspended above your printing area about +/- 3 feet.  Rig it to be raised or lowered and/or with a dimmer switch to control output, this should provide good even coverage.  Get the lowest wattage available for enlarging paper.  I use a 300 watt bulb for silver chloride paper, Kodak Azo or the new Lodima, both are hard to find now, but there should be a new run of the Lodima Fine Art paper soon.


----------



## casper24 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks, guys, for your suggestions.  These are fascinating because of their wide variation.  I'm beginning to see some ways to go about this.


----------

